# Tattoo/Registration Question (ADGA)



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all!

It's been quite a while since I've been on, but I have a couple of questions about registering my doeling.

I bought Margo when she was pregnant, so I know that her daughter Emmeline will be registered under her breeder's herd name. My question is, do I tattoo her with her breeder's designated tattoo, or my own? 

My other question is what I list for Emmeline's breed - Margo is Experimental (13% Nubian, 88% Lamancha) and she was bred to a purebred LaMancha. Do I list her breed as experimental, recorded grade, or Lamancha?

Thanks for your help! I'm completely new to all of this, so I really appreciate it!

-Katie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what was done with my doe Penny.... I got her from Gibson Goat Farm where she was born and has their tattoo, she has her dams breeders Herdname because mama was bred shortly before being sold to the Gibsons.....so because Emmeline was born on your farm and her dam was transferred into your name before her birth, she gets your tattoo.

As far as "breed" to register her under, I am sorry but I don't have an answer for that one.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I got totaly confused on this one recently.We bought a bred doe and was told by the breeder kids get their tattoo when born..which I did and THEN had to retattoo them when it was time to register them because it wasn't right.The kids should of had OUR tattoo but their herdname


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

KatieT said:


> I bought Margo when she was pregnant, so I know that her daughter Emmeline will be registered under her breeder's herd name. My question is, do I tattoo her with her breeder's designated tattoo, or my own?
> 
> My other question is what I list for Emmeline's breed - Margo is Experimental (13% Nubian, 88% Lamancha) and she was bred to a purebred LaMancha. Do I list her breed as experimental, recorded grade, or Lamancha?


1) Breeder's herd name, your tattoos.

2) I'm not sure what she'd be listed at. You can always shoot ADGA a quick email or give them a call just to be sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The tattoo thing gets confusing for sure. But the others told your right.


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

List her as LaMancha (94% LaMancha w/ a LaMancha sire = LaMancha). 

If ADGA disagrees, they will send her back with Experimental papers.

They have been wrong before! If you get Experimental papers back, call and ask them to explain why rather than just expecting them to know what they're doing


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Great question and thanks for the replies. I just bought a nubian yearling that was bred at their farm the day before I picked her up. I was wondering about the tattoos and herd names. 

Another question: Since I've never registered a goat yet. I've recently been given a 4 digit herdname tattoo from ADGA. Do I put this in either, both, or a specific ear. I've looked at some goat papers and noticed that goats have tattoos in each ear. Is one for the herdname and one for the specific goat's number that I choose to give? (Example: Left ear-RCFJ herdname...............Right ear-OOO1)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kids born to does you own will have your herd tattoo and the letter for the year (2011 is B) and the number they were born first born is B1 second B2 etc (2012 is C )

You do not retattoo goats you buy with your tattoo


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you mean they gave you a herd tattoo? You get to pick your herd name.
The herdname goes in front of each kids name. In example, my herdname is KW Farms, so all kids that i've bred start with the name KW Farms....

Right ear: herd tattoo (mine is KEW...my initials) The herd name is not used as a tattoo unless you coordinate them. Tattoos can only be 4 digits long I do believe.
Left ear: kid # (this year it was B1, B2, B3, etc....next year will be C1, C2, C3, etc.)


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Do you mean they gave you a herd tattoo? You get to pick your herd name.
> The herdname goes in front of each kids name. In example, my herdname is KW Farms, so all kids that i've bred start with the name KW Farms....
> 
> Right ear: herd tattoo (mine is KEW...my initials) The herd name is not used as a tattoo unless you coordinate them. Tattoos can only be 4 digits long I do believe.
> Left ear: kid # (this year it was B1, B2, B3, etc....next year will be C1, C2, C3, etc.)


Yes, they gave me an official herdname of "Red Cedar Farms Midnight" which I paid to have registered. What do you mean by "coordinating herd names"?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

You can use your herd name initials for your tattoo or use whatever letters you like as long as it's excepted by ADGA


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You have to get a tattoo from ADGA... you need to get the tattoo with the herdname. Did ADGA give you a tattoo? If not, you need to get one from them before you can register any of the goats you've bred. 

If you want the tattoo RCF or something to that effect you need to ask ADGA if it's available and purchase it....THEN you can register. You have to buy a herd name AND tattoo.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

coordinating herd names and tattoos.... if you plan to dual register the goats say with ADGA and AGS it is best to contact both registries and get the same tattoo and herd name. It simplifies things a ton.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> You have to get a tattoo from ADGA... you need to get the tattoo with the herdname. Did ADGA give you a tattoo? If not, you need to get one from them before you can register any of the goats you've bred.
> 
> If you want the tattoo RCF or something to that effect you need to ask ADGA if it's available and purchase it....THEN you can register. You have to buy a herd name AND tattoo.


Yes, I paid extra to have my farm name registered and they gave me the herdname tattoo RCFJ.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good! Then you're all set. 

Right ear: Herd Tattoo
Left ear: Kid #

And name always starts with your herd name. :thumb:


----------

